
The Company Behind the Super Bowl Coin Toss - enzoavigo
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-super-bowl-coin-toss/
======
benlower
This is the most interesting story I've read in the build-up to the Super
Bowl. Much more interesting than all the fluff pieces about an obscure,
special teams player.

------
arbitrage
Link currently appears to be boofed.

